# AfterEffects: Wie ist das gemacht?



## Gast170816 (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

hier hab ich einen kurzen Clip gefunden und ich wollte fragen, wie der Übergang am Ende gemacht ist. Von dem Buchstabenmeer zu dem pulsierenden weißen Ding am Ende.
Ca. bei 00:16 




Ist da aus dem Buchstabemeer gezoomt, oder ist das irgendne Überblendung von Buchstabenmeer zu dem weißen Ding allein? Außerdem kommen noch so von links Streifen rein.


----------



## Another (3. Juli 2014)

- alles einzeln, Buchstabenmeer/weiße Streaks/Logo
- Buchstabenmeer bekommt 'nen Blur
- Kamera zoomt herum und weit raus
- weiße Streaks erscheinen um die Transition zum Logo zu verdecken
- Logo
- glow/Lichtstrahlen drüber haun


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Juli 2014)

Hi,
wenn du das Video in Frames vor und zurück spulest, also ganz langsam kann man das auch recht gut erkennen was Another geschrieben hat.

Grüße


----------



## Another (8. Juli 2014)

Joar - aber ichs sah das auch in Normalgeschwindigkeit ganz gut.^^

Hab meinen post bzgl. der Rechtschreibung mal kurz editiert...


----------



## Gast170816 (8. Juli 2014)

Man kann das ja leider nicht runterladen, sonst hätt ich das gern mal frameweise angeschaut.

Ok, also am Ende zoomt die Kamera ganz weit aus dem Buchstabenmeer? Ich hatte überlegt ob da irgendwie nur ein bisschen ein Kamerazoomen ist und dann z.B. wird die Ebene mit dem Buchstabenmeer skaliert.

Solche Lichtstreifen, die hab ich schonmal in nem AndrewKramer-Tutorial gesehen, die könnten wohl davon kommen?!

Was ist das pulsierende Weiß hinter dem Logo? Nix mit extra Plugins oder? Aber falls es was mit dem Standard-Glow-Effekt ist...gibts da irgendwo ein Tutorial, was das imitiert? Wenn ich am Glow rum dreh kommt da oft nicht so das richtige raus.


----------



## Another (9. Juli 2014)

Arbeite bei so etwas soviel wie möglich mit der Kamera selbst. Wenn sich in deinem Buchstabenmeer selbst etwas ein wenig bewegen soll, ist das viel leichter zu realisieren, als wenn man versuchen würde die komplette Szene der Buchstaben hin&her, groß&klein, etc., zu animieren. Aber viele Wege führen nach Rom.

Die Lichtstreifen sind animierte Strokes, ja, bei Andrew findeste dafür auch 'nen Tutorial. By the way, schöner sieht halt immer aus, wenns nicht 1:1 genauso ausschaut wie irgendein berühmtes Tutorial.

Der weiße pulsieren Lichtfleck ist kein Standartglow. Das ist eher etwas wie eine Sonne, also ein Glow-Effekt welcher (automatisch) animierte/pulsierende Strahlen erzeugt. Sowas kann man mittels Plugins wie die Knoll Lights von (heute..) Red Giant, mit Optical Flares von Videocopilot, aber mittels den Trapcode Plugins kann man sowas ebenfalls erzeugen. Mehr oder weniger kann man sowas alles auch ohne Plugins gebacken bekommen, aber mit ist es um ein vielfaches einfacher.

gl&hf,
Another


----------

